# ipod unhappy face



## THEMACER (Dec 9, 2002)

Today i was about to use my ipod when i noticed the low battery signal. I quickly connected it to my mac to charge and all of a sudden a disc icon cam on the screen. Then now while its still charging it has a sad ipod face with exclamation point. Can anyone help in what to do. Thanks.


----------



## THEMACER (Dec 10, 2002)

First time so far i havent gotten an answer. With everyone with ipods no 1 had this problem?


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.info.apple.com/usen/ipod/


----------



## THEMACER (Dec 10, 2002)

I searched there already for this unhappy face but nothing. what am i doin wrong


----------



## THEMACER (Dec 10, 2002)

Found it. I have to send my ipod in cause of this? All of a sudden it just quit on me. That is a major flaw in the ipod that apple should fix. This is unbareable.


----------



## ksv (Dec 10, 2002)

I know. It's been a lot of trouble with the iPods lately. My own quitted, too, and the DHL car they should send to collect it three weeks ago has still not arrived


----------

